# New To This Forum



## YuLingCB

Hi, everyone! I'm glad to meet all of you. :hi: I'm 38 and currently ttc without much success. My DH and I are exploring alternative options if conceiving naturally ends up becoming a total failure. Doing both infertility treatments and then adoption is not an option for us, due to the high cost of each and the fact that our insurance does not cover infertility treatments, so we will need to figure out which alternative is the better one for us and then choose that one over the other.

In the meantime, by visiting this forum, I thought that I could get some information about the adoption process, adoption aids that are available, and any other relevant info about adoption. I was thinking about domestic adoption, rather than international, but I would be open to hearing about other members' experiences in either area of adoption.

I have been reading books and doing research to learn as much as I can about adoption, and I thought that this forum would be a good place to get additional info.


----------



## Savasanna

Hello Yuling! We're planning on going the foster to adopt route through DHHS in the state we live, so I'm really not much of a help to you. But I just wanted to say hello and see if you've had any updates since this post!


----------



## Axl2

Hi YuLing, I'm also starting the process of deciding which agency to go with. I would start with calling agencies asking questions. Get a feel for the agency and then go with agency that feels right to you. I know in Canada there is sites that go over questions to ask the agency. I don't know about where you live but my husband and I have to do a workshop, homestudy, criminal record, medical history. I hope I helped.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Following!
We are starting the adoption process in the very near future... we've just started reading / research but I feel like I need more concrete information then google can give! It seems most agencies have an initial consultation fee, so I'm not sure it's the actual 1st step or if there's something before.


----------



## Axl2

You can call the agency and ask questions. That's what I did they don't charge you for asking question, because you want to go with the agency that best fits you and your family. 

I have my husband and myself booked into the seminar waiting to submit the application.


----------

